# Any Welsh Speakers out there (South Walian!)



## Sue MJ (May 4, 2002)

My husband is about to turn 40 and is extremely patriotic (originally from Ebbw Vale - though he moved over the bridge to good 'ole England when he was about 5).

He's been self teaching himself for years now on speaking Welsh and it is his passion.  So for his birthday, I would like his cake and his birthday banners to be in Welsh.

Could anyone confirm how I would say 'Happy 40th Birthday' in Welsh.

I specify South Wales dialect as I know there are big differences between North and South Wales.

Thanks,

Sue xxx


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

Penblwydd Hapus 40 - 99% certain. 

x


----------



## Sue MJ (May 4, 2002)

Thanks Jayne - It was more a case of knowing where to put the 40, coz obviously it's Birthday Happy if you translate from Welsh to English.... so it goes at the end then?


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

99% sure it's at the end. 

x


----------

